# Went out with Crash and Gang Yesterday



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Went out with Crash and party at the usual time..OEarly 30, (3:30 am).

We headed to the usual stomping grounds, our favorite deep spots first. 

The gang hops into the water and I roll last. Heading straight to the bottom I find one decent grouper, shoot but the shot is bad and he pulls off. Disgusted I search around a bit and come across a riffe shaft in the sand tied up with line. Not a bad find. Possibly one of my old ones as this wreckhad eaten two of mine. Shoot a trigger and head on up for the deco. The Crash Crew had bagged a couple of nice AJ's in the 30-40lb range..not shabby..my little trigger looks pitiful.

On the next spot I ask Crash if I can roll with him first, I want a big AJ! He agrees and I splash heading down the buoy. I spot the top of the structure and several AJ's come up to greet me. One is bigger than the rest and a little strange looking. As he closes I recognize his face. It is a cobia, and a big one. This is one of the first I have ever seen under water. I line up and as he turnsto head off and I fire. The shot is poor, hits behind the gills but holds. At least for a few moments. Crash comes down and I signal for him to pop it before he pulls out..which was about to happen any second. 

Now we have two shafts in the fish and aswirling, underwater knife fightensues. The fish heads down to the sand with Crash and I in tow. I get ahold of Crashes shaft and stick a knife in his gills and try to drive it through the top of its head. Crash is knifing him on the other side as we try to lay on top of this fighting machine. I leave my knife embedded in his head and reach through his gills to only get stabbed by Crash! LOL the kevlar, Riffe gloves actually worked! I finally get a stringer through his mouth and gills and notice my shaft is missing. Crash removes the knife in his head.

He had broke the 300lb mono line I had. I find my shaft and slip it through his mouth and gills and head up.

Turns out he was a 47lb cobia. The rest of the crew mop up the AJ's remaining after the epic battle.

Total tally is 6 AJ's, four in the 35-40 lb range, two small 8-10 lb grouper,four triggerfish and the 47 lb Cobia.

Pictures to follow thisafternoon. 

Thanks Crash and Brandy for the trip. The seas were excellent and the vis nice offshore, 70-80 foot range. Murked up a bit inshore, on the bottom...10-20 feet. Had a great time.:bowdown

By the way BadBoy69,<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Calibri','sans-serif'; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">lik(e)it_on_the_bottom says HI! oke


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report. Can't wait for the pics. I have yet to spear a cobia, but they are notorious fighters with a very small sweet spot for a stone. Congrats on a great day and a great fish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great time Brian. I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

it was an awesome day out with everybody. great meeting you brian that was a stud of a cobia. can't wait to go out and do it again. maybe by then i can shoot down to the bottom like y'all do.



martin


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report bmoore. glad you guys had a good trip out there. sounds like you loaded up on some fish.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Brian, Get those dang pics up so everyone can see that cobia!

Glad everyone had a great time. We need to get out again soon.

Chris


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like one heck of a fun day. Can't wait to see the picks. 

Have heard everyone going on about the riffe gloves, guess there is something to those gloves after all...


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Pictures.

Sorry for the delay guys!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

So what did Jerry shoot?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great report, I am glad to read I am not the only person with weird luck sometimes!!!!!!!!!

Mickey


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report! I am glad you guys had a good time! It is good to see someone taking advantage of the weather.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great shooting. Looks like you needed a longer cooler. Also, take Chris' knives away from him. oke


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

great fish Brian.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Great kill on the cobe...still waiting on my first...I have had one chance but it was about 80 pounds on the light side and I never stood a chance. Great Kill!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like some good eating. Good shooting!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I had some of this fish Friday and Sunday and now I know why you guys hunt these things.

Probably the best tasting fish I have had to date!



Thanks Crash for the trip and help with the fish!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anytime, 

Glad you liked the cobia. Cant wait for springtime to get here and bring some more of those big boys in. Oh yeah, sorry about stabbing you. :banghead

Looking at a trip for after new years if anyone is interested.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

the nasty fog bank that went all the way out to 12 miles.



















Brandy chillin in the getto chair










There is crown royal in that diet coke bottle. 10:00 am in the morning. Martin needs some intervention.










This is Jerry showing usa cover shot for his upcooming gay porn. (Will be released after christmas).










I think we convinced Mark to throw his fishing poles in the trash that day.










This is one day I'm glad the weather service had it wrong. Smooth seas around 1 ft through most of the day.


----------



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice job Guys, Wish i could of gone but I was shooting ducks in a 9 deg. snow. Nice Cobia

Chris


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Ha don't worry about the stab Crash. Had my hand where it should not have been!

And those kevlar Riffe Gloves work great.


----------

